# Free copy of the Heidelberg Catechism on Kindle



## David (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have converted the Heidelberg Catechism into Kindle format, complete with a working table of contents and index of Lord's Days. Since the Catechism is in the Public Domain, I'm releasing the ebook in the Public Domain too.

You can download it from my website. The HTML source used to generate the book is available too.

If anyone notices errors or room for improvement, please let me know.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you so much.
Do you have any desire to convert Westminster Confession?


----------



## jason d (Jan 30, 2011)

Got it, and it works great on my PC and mobile Kindle device... THANKS!


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, David! I wish I knew how to do all of that.

Blessings!


----------



## David (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm glad you are all enjoying it.

I do plan to try Kindle-ifying other documents like the Westminster Standards. I did the Heidelberg Catechism first as a test, and if it turns out well (as it seems to have), I'll move onto similar documents like the Standards. When I do more, I'll continue to post them here.

If anyone's interested in trying this themselves, it's a _fairly_ straightforward process, but pretty time consuming. If you can get the text for any document or book (this is easy for Public Domain titles), you just need reformat it in HTML (the markup used to making websites) and use Mobipocket Creator to turn it into a Kindle book. Having a powerful text editor (I use Vim) helps, as you can use macros to automate a large amount of this. You can see the HTML source I made for this book to see how it looks behind the scenes.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you David. I will enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## TimV (Jan 30, 2011)

How about the PCA and OPC's Book of Church Orders 

I think we're gonna make our mate from down under regret his skills.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done, young man. Thanks. I downloaded it also.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 30, 2011)

Nicely done, David. Thank you. It is not on my Mac and will soon be on my phone.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 30, 2011)

TimV said:


> How about the PCA and OPC's Book of Church Orders



That would be great. How about the Trinity Hymnal as well?

LOL.

I look forward to enjoying the fruits of your labor friend. Thank you so much.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 30, 2011)

Great - thanks!


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastico! I was wondering recently whether any of the confessions were available in Kindle format. Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice! It is on my kindle.


----------



## DAVIDMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## baron (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks David, this is better than the one I had on my Kindle without a table of contents.


----------



## David (Jan 30, 2011)

baron said:


> Thanks David, this is better than the one I had on my Kindle without a table of contents.


This is one of the reasons I decided to try it myself. A number of Public Domain Kindle books seem to be missing a table of contents, which makes them frustrating to navigate.

I'm glad everyone's finding the book useful. Are there any suggestions or improvements I can make?


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2011)

Sonny said:


> How about the Trinity Hymnal as well?



Probably too much in there is still under copyright to make that project worthwhile.


----------

